# Attention Lurkers and Guests



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Edit : 7/21/10.  PITH has started!!:bananen_smilies051:
Sign up here! http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64945

This is a personal invitation to: 1) all lurking members who, for whatever reason do not post comments or photos of their work and; 2) all unregistered guests who visit the IAP site regularly but haven't joined.

We would like to get to know you.

Next week, on July 21, sign-ups will begin for the IAP, "PITH".  PITH stands for Pen In The Hat.  Imagine a bunch of penturners in one room.  Each penturner places a pen in a hat.  The hat is then passed around the room.  Each member draws a pen out of the hat to keep.

The IAP PITH  is sort of like that, only the names of participants are placed in hats and drawn out in pairs  Once the pairings are posted on the board, partners make and exchange pens with each other.  It's a great way to share your work, receive an example of someone else's work, and make some good friends.  It would be fantastic if YOU would participate in this years PITH.

Now maybe you are thinking, "I'm not good enough.  Any pen I offer to someone would be a big let down to the recipient, and an embarrassment to me".  WRONG!  This isn't a competition.  IAP members really love to make pens, talk about pen making, give pens, receive pens, and help others improve their pen making skills.  There will be two groups participating in the PITH.  Group 1 = beginner & lower intermediate.  Group 2 = upper intermediate & advanced.  You can choose the group you feel most comfortable in.  Remember, every member of the IAP once turned their very first pen.

So please, consider participating in this year's PITH.  We really would like to get to know you.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Edit : 7/21/10.  PITH has started!!:bananen_smilies051:
Sign up here! http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64945


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

So we still can't sign up yet ??? .... I hope I get paired with you Mike , I'll get even with you for all this waiting :devil::beat-up::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> So we still can't sign up yet ??? .... I hope I get paired with you Mike , I'll get even with you for all this waiting :devil::beat-up::tongue::biggrin:



Maybe we shoud have group 1 start in July and Group 2 start.....................November?


----------



## phillywood (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike, if they don't sign up by then, I'll take their pen if I find out where they are from.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Maybe we shoud have group 1 start in July and Group 2 start.....................November?


 
That's ok Mike , all of this waiting has caused my skills to deteriorate to level one anyway so sign me up  :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## terryf (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't yet even turned my first pen but Im sure willing to participate. Hopefully I'll have something to show by the end of next week.
If I get stuck, this is where I'll be moaning


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike, where's the category for the Delusionally Insane?? All this waiting, and now "I see dead pens"!!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike,

I'll give this a try. Being relatively new I'm a little aprehensive but what the heck. Wont be the first time I embrassed myself:biggrin:. BTW, I have a closed end FP you made, very nice, use it all the time. This was in a pen swap at the last MPG. 

Carl


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Guys I want to point out that this is great excuse to try something new and different in your pen making. Last year I delved into Polymer Clay for the first time for the PITH, and while successful, the pens weren't what I would normally do. It made it more challenging and exciting at the same time.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 17, 2010)

is there a subapprentice level?


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

steeler fan1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll give this a try. Being relatively new I'm a little aprehensive but what the heck. Wont be the first time I embrassed myself:biggrin:. BTW, I have a closed end FP you made, very nice, use it all the time. This was in a pen swap at the last MPG.
> 
> Carl





terryf said:


> I haven't yet even turned my first pen but Im sure willing to participate. Hopefully I'll have something to show by the end of next week.
> If I get stuck, this is where I'll be moaning



It will be great to have you aboard.  I'm sure you will do just fine.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 17, 2010)

:biggrin:Any more hints on the theme or are we just stuck with something pen related.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> :biggrin:Any more hints on the theme or are we just stuck with something pen related.



Sure..................
Jafu  l-tema mhux se jgħinek, għadha.:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## wolftat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm in, sign me up for group 3 please. Thank youi


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Group 3 is the group that sends all other participants a pen and receives nothing in return.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep, thats me, go wait by the mailbox. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 17, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Sure..................
> Jafu  l-tema mhux se jgħinek, għadha.:bananen_smilies104:



cool!  been wanting to try that!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 17, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Mike, where's the category for the Delusionally Insane?? All this waiting, and now "I see dead pens"!!


 
Ernie they are in a category all on their own. it's the judgment call.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 17, 2010)

wolftat said:


> Yep, thats me, go wait by the mailbox. :wink::biggrin:


Neil you wanna my addy?


----------



## wolftat (Jul 17, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Neil you wanna my addy?


 Sure, go wait by your mailbox too.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sure hope the Great White North is included. You can count me in.

I have been waiting to try some segmented brass inlay. I would love to trade across the border or across the globe. I hope our Australian friends are joining us.

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes.  Canadians are definitely included.  In fact (and here is another clue to the theme) this year's PITH will be much more successful if a large number of members who live outside the United States participate.  After all, this is the _International _Association of Penturners.:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Mike my cat assures me he will be giving it his all to help me with your PITH pen :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jul 18, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Sure..................
> Jafu l-tema mhux se jgħinek, għadha.:bananen_smilies104:


 
Mike that looks like eastern indian language and it say Bally dancing with a pen?


----------



## phillywood (Jul 18, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Hey Mike my cat assures me he will be giving it his all to help me with your PITH pen :tongue::biggrin:


Butch, I tell you what ask the cat to cough up a big hair ball and then you cast it and turn it. I bet you that would be some wild looking pen. I think Curtis tried or still has it, Cat poop casted blank. I think that's a new idea for a change. :biggrin::biggrin: Oh, the other idea is to cast a catnip. That would get stopped at the airport security or border check point as a drug.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 18, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Mike that looks like eastern indian language and it say Bally dancing with a pen?


Looks like Maltese, but not really knowing the topic wont help me.. not yet at least.

I'm starting to warm up to PITH, not sure what group I should sign up for though.  But, I know this, I am Canadian...


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Hey Mike my cat assures me he will be giving it his all to help me with your PITH pen :tongue::biggrin:



I hope you are feeding him well!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 20, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I hope you are feeding him well!!


 

You betcha :good::dog::turtle::biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 20, 2010)

That little convo about the cat reminds me of a funny story.

This older lady borrowed a cat from a friend of mine once. The lady had a problem with mice, and this cat was a hunting machine. After about two weeks of having the cat, My friend asked how many mice the cat had caught so far. The lady was upset because the cat hadn't caught a single mouse.My friend was confused, because this cat would hunt mice, rats, birds, whatever.

I told my friend to ask the lady what she was feeding the cat. Her reply was priceless.

"I just give him a bowl of milk for breakfast, and then a can of tuna and 1 cup of dry cat food for lunch, and then a can of tuna and a bowl of milk for supper."

I told my friend to tell the woman that a fat cat won't hunt. She ended up returning the cat and getting mice traps or poison or something. She couldn't stop feeding the cat.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it time to say LET THE PITH BEGIN?  This waiting is boring.  Can we start at midnight EST or do we have to wait until midnight out time?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this the new Not Signing Up Yet Sign Up Thread?


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 21, 2010)

Ka-Bump!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RAdams (Jul 25, 2010)

Bump??? 


You should have said.....

Everybody PLEASE come sign up for the PITH trade. It is going to be fun, and you will not have to endure much group stuff at all:biggrin:... Just wait till your name is matched with someone, and get with that person and work out the details. 

After that, you just gotta post a picture of the pen that you recieve. EASY PEASY! All it takes is a little ole slimline if that is all you wanna do. Sign up, and then decide what you want to make according to who you are matched up with. Naturally it will always be your best possible work, but if your partner can only afford a slimline (or you don't like the trader...), then trade a slim and have yourself a new computer desk pen at the very least. Or do like most people around here seem to do, Tell your partner you are sending a slim, and send a slim, and two JG's, a Sierra, 4 kits and 8 blanks or whatever you want:biggrin::devil::biggrin:!!! Not to mention, it is a good opportunity to be personally critical of someone elses work, then wonder what the person that got your work thinks:beat-up:!!

Please don't let any stupid comments that I, or anyone else has said keep you from joining in the reindeer games! Let's all sign up and make it the blowout of all blowouts for JEFFarty::biggrin:!! 

I love this site, and all the people on it... even the people that rub me the wrong way:biggrin:.It is those people that challenge my skills the most, So even if you think i am a loudmouth loser... SIGN UP ANYWAY (please)... Hope that you get me as a trade partner so you can blow me away with your amazing pen skills, thereby shutting my big dumb mouth! Let me gain your respect by sending you my best work to date! Or of course, you can always hope to get matched up with Butch, or Steven, or the like and gain a real work of functional art! It is win-win-win if we all sign up!


Hope that's ok.....


----------

